# Sewer replacement



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Is that galvanized or PVC off that 3"x 2" or 4"x 2" wye I can't tell on my screen.
Your work looks nice and clean good job :thumbsup:

Oh never mind it was just dust coverd see it now on new pictures


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Anybody ever notice how fast a cast iron line will rot away if it has a soda fountain tied into it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

al said:


> Anybody ever notice how fast a cast iron line will rot away if it has a soda fountain tied into it.


 
I remodeled this dunkin donuts that was real old and had cast iron grease line in it. It looked like someone cut out the bottom of the whole run. 4 inch cast iron with like 2 inches of the bottom missing the whole way.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I was just talking to a guy who does the relining and he has contracts with pepsi and coke because the cola eats the cast iron so bad.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice work airgap:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've noticed that it tends to rot away when used to convay any fluids containg water or any substance mixed with water:whistling2: 

I also think it's cute how that cast iron was replaced by cast iron. It's kinda like when I go give an estimate for a repipe because the copper went bad in a decade and they want me to put copper back in:blink:



UnclogNH said:


> Is that galvanized or PVC off that 3"x 2" or 4"x 2" wye I can't tell on my screen.
> Your work looks nice and clean good job :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh never mind it was just dust coverd see it now on new pictures


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work airgap!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> I've noticed that it tends to rot away when used to convay any fluids containg water or any substance mixed with water:whistling2:
> 
> I also think it's cute how that cast iron was replaced by cast iron. It's kinda like when I go give an estimate for a repipe because the copper went bad in a decade and they want me to put copper back in:blink:


 This is in a hospital cafeteria. We aren't allowed to use PVC under slab.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*late update*

I meant to posts these a while back but forgot.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

That's cheating, I did'nt see a lead pot


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> That's cheating, I did'nt see a lead pot


Shhhh... Don't tell everybody.:whistling2:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice looking work there Airgap:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Why? PVC has been used for more than 30 years under slabs for DWV without any problems.



Airgap said:


> This is in a hospital cafeteria. We aren't allowed to use PVC under slab.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> Why? PVC has been used for more than 30 years under slabs for DWV without any problems.


 I agree with you. I don't know why, it's just part of the building standards. We put in the material they tell us to:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicago still wants cast iron underground and most of Cook County too. I even have towns that want all the jointes leaded, no TY seal allowed.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice work AG! :thumbup:
They'll let us use PVC or ABS under the slab here. Clamping NH to 2" of plastic sticking out of the floor just makes you feel . . so .. _cheap! :blink:_


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*nice Work!!*


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh Yea, Great Work there Air Gap  Love seeing good cast iron jobs like that.
:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't say it's nice work, because it didn't make me blow ice tea onto my monitor, or out my nose. I made my son blow chocolate milk thru his nose at a Ruby Tuesday in Missouri, on vacation. I thought it was hilarious, my wife, not so much.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

nice job airgab:thumbup: real men pump iron-castiron!:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, lets just put in the same material, that didn't last as long as PVC would have. That would just make too much damn since. Engineers, I applaude your knowledge.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

AirGAp.............


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Job AirGap!
That CI is some sweet looking work.:thumbup:



jjbex said:


> I made my son blow chocolate milk thru his nose at a Ruby Tuesday in Missouri, on vacation.


You Da Man!:thumbup:


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

A drain that accepts waste from a soda machine must be 10' minimum of PVC or have a toilet upstream to keep it flushed out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

panther said:


> A drain that accepts waste from a soda machine must be 10' minimum of PVC or have a toilet upstream to keep it flushed out.


According to who?


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Airgap said:


> I agree with you. I don't know why, it's just part of the building standards. We put in the material they tell us to:whistling2:


My profile pic is the last job I did while working for a company. It's a cast iron ground rough for a locker room/restroom for a college ball field. We also did a concession stand right next to it in CI. 

Took a 9 days for me and a helper to do that job. LOTS OF SNAPPIN! 
It was 107 degrees on the coolest day. CI gets HOT in the sun!


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> According to who?


California Plumbing Code
Section 811.2
It talks about any liquid that is considered an acid, and what types of materials 
they will accept for drainage. Inspectors here in California consider soda an acid as we all know. Cast-iron is a material that is subject to corrosion. It specifically states that any material subject to corrosion cannot be used. Inspectors in California have allowed cast-iron if there is a toilet upstream. Which is usually not the case. So we have used PVC. Also, the administration usually have their own interpretation.


----------

